# single strand diamond knot tutorial



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

The single strand diamond is a nice stopper or ending knot.









*Single Strand Diamond Knot tutorial*
I thank the Soylent branch of the IGKT for introducing me to this knot

Bring *W*orking *E*nd on the right in a loop over itself.









Make another loop on top of the first









Bring *WE* from right to left over, under, over, under









Bring *WE* over to the right over the standing part









Bring *WE* to the left over 1, under 2 and up through the middle









Take the slack out slowly. *DO NOT* try to tighten the knot in one go.


----------

